# Auto Detox: Skoda Fabia VRS



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Skoda Fabia VRS solid red 3 day correction detail

The lady owner of this vehicle contacted me via email & I quote. " Barry I have just had my car cleaned & it looks crap ! Can you help ? It's not a ferrari only a Skoda…"

I said it doesn't matter to me what make she is bring her over I'll make you a cup of tea & take a look. 2 weeks later she drove over from Birmingham to my unit in Rugeley, I made her a nice cup of tea had a look round the car while she sat on my comfy sofa & drank it, we had a good chat about her expectations & a 3 day correction detail was settled upon.

Job in hand, exterior correction, interior & engine bay detail.

How she looked on arrival ready for the revival to begin:




























Wheel bolt covers were in a bit of a state














































Inside not too bad but could do with a good clean



















Non clear coat spoiler needs a little attention










First job give those wheel arches a good scrub with all purpose cleaner after a jet wash



















Already looking much better



















This detail was completed a little while ago as you can see by this trial version on Auto Finesse Iron Out, thanks to James for the sample !










Wheel given a good clean with acid free wheel cleaner & finished off with Iron Out, tyres were cleaned with apc

Body work given a thorough rinse with the jet wash & Citrus Power applied to help loosen up the dirt










APC & an Envy detail brush used to tackle those little areas around the car



















The engine bay was also cleaned this way but seem not to have any pic's of this for some reason

Paintwork was given a thorough rinse & washed 2 buckets with lambs wool wash mitt










Tar removed with tar remover










Wiped with a work cloth & given a good rinse as I went around the car

The paintwork was in desperate need of a good clay

Before










After










This stage took around 2 hours, in total the wash stage on this car took 5 hours but was well worth it

After a good rinse & final wash the car was dried with plush drying towels










The cap removing tool was missing from the tool kit so I phoned my local skoda dealer & collected one on the way in to the unit the next morning, I left this in the tool kit for the owner when I was finished

New tool










Caps removed










Make shift spray booth










Inside & all dried up, I took paint readings over the car with the Positector










Then took stock of what was in store for me over the next 3 days

Under the halide crime lights ! ( apologise for the inconsistent photo's this colour was a mare to get consistent colouring !)




































































































Time to break out the Flex rotary & do some testing










I started on the bonnet










Not looking too bad but needs more work



















Drivers rear quarter was in a bit of a state infortunately



















After, not perfect but vastly improved










Working on the door pillar










Drivers rear door before:










A little closer










After










& a little closer










50:50 between the doors










Once all the cutting stage was completed, I refined with the Flex rotary & inspected the paintwork under the 3M Sungun














































The paintwork was treated to a coat Auto Finesse Tough Coat sealant & a layer of Desire wax



















Alloys with Mint Rims










Tail pipes polished, engine dressed & interior cleaned to finish.

The hours ran away from me on this detail so finished pictures are limited

All done




































































































In total 35 hours went into this transformation the owner asked where her car was when she came to collect the look on her face made all the hours worth it

Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

More great work barry! 

Jay


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Miglior said:


> More great work barry!
> 
> Jay


Cheers Jay ! & the prize for quickest reply this year goes to you :thumb: ha ha

Thanks mate Baz


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Great turnaround, well done, that was in a real state before.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Baz:thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow that car looked like **** 

excellent turnaround, bet she was well chuffed!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Barry, she must have been well chuffed.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning as always Baz :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

She can't fail to have been delighted with that Barry!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

And no idea why my reply had an angry face - I'm blaming the iPhone :lol:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, nicely done. Car looks miles better now, :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome work Barry :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Barry, looks very glossy now!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job as usual Barry :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work, what on earth had they used to clean it previously? A brillo pad?
Well done, hope she was happy with her "new" Skoda.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, I can imagine she was ever so slightly happy with the result!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely work Barry.....


Regards
John


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

shaunwistow said:


> Great turnaround, well done, that was in a real state before.


Thanks Shaun :thumb:



Exclusive Car Care said:


> Nice work Baz:thumb:


Cheers Jay 



ottostein said:


> Wow that car looked like ****
> 
> excellent turnaround, bet she was well chuffed!!!


Yes it was in a bit of a state even for an 06, she was well chuffed with the result her face was a picture when she saw it



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Barry, she must have been well chuffed.


Thanks Scrim, hope you are well mate



StevieM3 said:


> Stunning as always Baz :thumb:


Cheers dude, next one up will be a blast from the past for you & me  ha ha



Clark @ PB said:


> She can't fail to have been delighted with that Barry!





Clark @ PB said:


> And no idea why my reply had an angry face - I'm blaming the iPhone :lol:


No worries dude  Grrr !  :lol:



deni2 said:


> Wow, nicely done. Car looks miles better now, :thumb:.


Cheers Deni



jlw41 said:


> Awesome work Barry :thumb:


Thanks mate



JBirchy said:


> Great work Barry, looks very glossy now!


Cheers Birchy, unfortunately some of the finished pics were taken last on the last night so are bit grainy



Swell.gr said:


> Great job as usual Barry :thumb:


Thanks Swell ! :thumb:



G105ALY said:


> Great work, what on earth had they used to clean it previously? A brillo pad?
> Well done, hope she was happy with her "new" Skoda.


Its had its fair share of car wash muppetery but she wont be going back to them now 



ryand said:


> Nice one, I can imagine she was ever so slightly happy with the result!


Cheers, just a little bit !



horned yo said:


> Stunning work


Cheers Horny one



tonyy said:


> Now looks fantastic:thumb:


Thanks Tony



JMB said:


> Lovely work Barry.....
> 
> Regards
> John


thanks



DMH-01 said:


> Good job :thumb:


Cheers mate

Gents thanks for taking the time to stop by & post :thumb:
Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great transformation Barry:buffer:...a satisfied client is all that matters!:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work mate :thumb:


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks amazing Barry wish I had my vrs done when I had it !!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent as always Baz la!!!
Hope your well buddy.

Love those emails "I haven't got a Ferrari, so not sure if your interested in my ..."


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is excellent. Who cares if it is "just a Skoda", every car deserves the best treatment and it is great to see every day cars like this that usually present far worse defects and grime getting serious TLC. Beautifully documented write up which clearly shows the results achieved - well done


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! nice job, nice car too. Is my monitor broken, or is that only on 29k :doublesho

Can't be many with that mileage, considering they must be one of the only supermini's I've ever driven that feel like a big car to drive. Mate of mine has one in yellow, must be approaching 160k now, sits at 70 on cruise 100 miles a day, in 6th doing 60mpg. 

Skoda missed a trick with the new one, can't beat these old tractors :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Great transformation Barry:buffer:...a satisfied client is all that matters!:thumb:


Thanks Chris, hit the mail on the head :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work mate :thumb:


Cheers Aaron 



Pugboi said:


> Looks amazing Barry wish I had my vrs done when I had it !!


You should have had it done :thumb: I've done a few this year & they looks awesome detailed 



Gleammachine said:


> Excellent as always Baz la!!!
> Hope your well buddy.
> 
> Love those emails "I haven't got a Ferrari, so not sure if your interested in my ..."


Howdy Rob, I am very well thanks mate I hope you & family are all well too. Must admit my love for non supercar detailing is as high as ever & love these transformations  Take it easy 



Dave KG said:


> That is excellent. Who cares if it is "just a Skoda", every car deserves the best treatment and it is great to see every day cars like this that usually present far worse defects and grime getting serious TLC. Beautifully documented write up which clearly shows the results achieved - well done


Hey Dave the mad scientist himself :lol: Thanks for the kind words mate & stopping by to post them. Look forward to our next catch up over coffee & cake like at Waxstock ! Its on me next time. Look forward to the subaru updates too 



CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Wow! nice job, nice car too. Is my monitor broken, or is that only on 29k :doublesho
> 
> Can't be many with that mileage, considering they must be one of the only supermini's I've ever driven that feel like a big car to drive. Mate of mine has one in yellow, must be approaching 160k now, sits at 70 on cruise 100 miles a day, in 6th doing 60mpg.
> 
> Skoda missed a trick with the new one, can't beat these old tractors :thumb:


Thanks Mr Monster ! Not sure on the milage was one thing I didnt look at  Like you I much prefer the older model & this is one of my favourites although mine may have to be black :thumb:

Thanks gent's
Baz


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Cracking work, every car deserves to look it's best no matter how much or little it's worth imo.
:thumb:
Chris.


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great turn around and end result!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some awesome 50/50's my man, very nice.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Cracking work, every car deserves to look it's best no matter how much or little it's worth imo.
> :thumb:
> Chris.


Very true indeed ! I love these transformation jobs, very satisfying :thumb:



SeanyBean said:


> great turn around and end result!


Thanks Seany :thumb:



Soul Hudson said:


> Some awesome 50/50's my man, very nice.


Thanks Mr Hudson :thumb:

Cheers for the kinds words gents
Baz


----------

